# my angels wide open gills



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

My favorite angels gill is wide open and struggles to shut them.
Here are 2 pics 

Pic1
Pic2


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You have to be a member on that forum to view the pictures.

And, can you give us some water parameters? 
Thanks.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

ok then delete this thread.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

No keep this thread.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like he is gasping at the water's surface, which could mean you dont have enough oxygen or too much CO2 in the water, or it could be worse and be ammonia/nitrite/nitrate poisoning. Try doing a 20-30% change and see what happens.

And could you please post your parameters?


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont have the stuff to test water parameters. Shes the only one whose doing it.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with the previous post. Do you use CO2? What is your water change schedule and how many fish are in the tank? Did you say the tank size? It may be that this fish is just more susceptable to water quality.

I would really get a liquid test kit ASAP.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont use CO2 and wouldnt the plant provide enough oxygen. I set up the tank 3 days ago.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

I might be able to get a kit next weekend.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

FishFreak95 said:


> I dont use CO2 and wouldnt the plant provide enough oxygen. I set up the tank 3 days ago.


That is your problem! Your tank is gonig trough a cycle, and your ammonia levels are probably throug the roof with that many fish. You need to be doing daily water changes with ammonia in your water untill it goes away. Your angel's red gills are a sign of that and it is gasping for clean air. You need to ensure that your fish will survive through this.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

well I just got home from school and I checked on her and her gills were acting normally and she wasnt floating at the top.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

She is getting worse now . she cant control her movements shes just sinking and her gills are still acting wierd whe is flipping around and all this wierd stuff. Ive been told to add some aquarium salt. would untreated seasalt work?


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Salt and calcium silicate is in it.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think the salt would help much. I agree with Cody - the fish is likely suffering from ammonia poisoning from being in an uncycled tank. You need to know those water parameters. If you don't have the kit yet, I suggest taking a sample of water to the LFS and have them test it for you. Make sure they give you exact numbers for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Before you leave for the store, I would do maybe a 40% water change on the tank. You could take them samples of water from before and after the water change just to be extra careful.

In the future, you always want to cycle your aquarium before adding fish to prevent the fish from suffering from ammonia poisoning as you're witnessing now.


----------

